# Very warm clothes for winter sailing



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

I have a boat in the water this winter until it sells so I might as well take advantage of it. If the sun is out the wind is fair I might try some sailing.

I was at the dive store recently and they have a jumpsuit type thing that is used under a dry suit. It looked very warm.

Anyone ever use anything like that?

So what is the warmest stuff you have warn. Some of you guys must winter hunt and fish and know how to keep warm.

May dad always used to say their was no such thing as bad weather just inappropriate clothing.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

For me, it's all about footwear. In the winter time, I switch over to wool felt lined winter packs. If my feet are warm, I'm warm.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Agree on keeping the toes warm.

Stay away from cotton. Silk long underwear, wool sweaters, layers and layers of stuff that isn't cotton.

I have a Mustang float coat that I wear. It helps cut down on some of the layers and it has a built-in hood.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

These are expensive, but will last long enough for your grandchildren to inherit it. It is downright the warmest thing I've ever worn. In fact, if it isn't downright cold, you can't keep it on. Seriously.

Barbour Waterproof Clothing / Barbour® Storm Waterproof Sweater -- Orvis


----------



## tjvanginkel (Sep 26, 2006)

*Merino wool*

For me it is a Merino wool underlayer with 2 - 3 layers overtop of various wool or polar fleece and something wind/waterproof on top.
Merino is wonderful, in that it is warm even if damp and it does not get stinky when you sweat like some of the manmade fabrics. 
And always a toque on my head!
Happy winter sailing!
Tanya


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm with Donna (DRFerron) in that cotton is inferior. Silk long underwear makes an amazing difference under whatever other layers you have.
I have some long underwear from this place: Men's Warmth Factor 5: Heavyweight spunsilk long underwear, Techno Silks, Thermoknits
It ain't cheap but it breathes and is uber comfortable and warm. When it gets below freezing I'm wearing my silk underwear.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Base layer is very important. 
RedHead, Underarmour, etc.. 
make good base layer long underwear. It has to be able to wick away moister. Once you have the proper base, like as already been said, layer up.
Wool is good but the top layer must be able to comfortably block the wind. 

Just be careful, what happens when you layer up? you loose mobility. I know if I went in with winter clothes on and sea boots that I would be in very big trouble, especially with the water temps what they are. Remember, stay on board.

FYI, I am in the midwest, I have a crazy buddy who has left his boat on the water, a 21 footer on an inland lake. We plan on going out this weekend. Temps should be in the mid 30's.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sorel boots -- They are rated to minus 40 degrees (Celsius or Fahrenheit, pick one, it doesn't matter at minus 40). I've had the same pair for a very long time.

SOREL | Shop Direct for Womens, Mens & Kids Winter Boots









They leave scuff marks, but I don't care in the winter. My feet are toasty warm.

Remember to dress in layers. Spun polyester (fleece) is your friend. I wear fleece "sweatpants" under jeans and under foul weather gear. Same for the thick fleece jacket.

I like your wet suit gloves idea from a few years back. (IIRC, I borrowed them for a turn at the helm.)

Regards,
Brad


----------



## sep2x (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow! Those boots look amazing. My biggest problem is always my feet. I have some great fleece leggings that I wear under jeans, they are super warm and comfortable. If its' really chilly out, I put on wind-proof outer layers, like my foulies, and we sail with a friend even in the coldest months. Too bad the christmas kitty is pretty low this year, or I would totally get those Sorel's for my husband!


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't do much winter sailing anymore,

I still have the original pair of sorels that I purchased in 1972, for winter camping.
( $40.00 back then) I have worn them every year since, only in snow or on ice, rarely on pavement. I have two sets of the removeable wool liners that can be washed in woolight. I have worn them in 50 below 0 F. and my feet have never been cold. You can remove the liners and wear them as slippers in the tent or boat. One of the best purchases in warmth and comfort I've ever made.

I have neoprene winter sailing gloves, Balaclavas keep your head and neck warm, I have poly underliners and wool. 

My Old Peter Storm oiled wool sweater, is incredibly warm. I don't think they're made by storm anymore, The Barbour is probably a close likeness. If you can find some of the old dense wool navy sweaters at an army/navy store they are worth grabbing up. 
And a good windbreaker.

I agree with the undergarment suggestions: silk, merino wool, etc for wicking moisture.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

> Sorel boots -- They are rated to minus 40 degrees (Celsius or Fahrenheit, pick one, it doesn't matter at minus 40). I've had the same pair for a very long time.


That's what I'm talking about as well when I mentioned felt lined packs. LL Bean and Cabela's sell their versions as well.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Tempest said:


> I don't do much winter sailing anymore,
> 
> I still have the original pair of sorels that I purchased in 1972, for winter camping.
> ( $40.00 back then) I have worn them every year since, only in snow or on ice, rarely on pavement.
> ...


I got my Sorels in about 1980 or 1981. Was into winter camping back them. (When you like the ocean, you don't camp in summer.) The white fringe is looking a bit ratty but the rest is 100%. They may actually be still on the boat, tucked away somewhere.

Was going to mention balaclavas but had to go do something. (And might not have spelled it correctly too.) I wore mine last winter when sailling.

Another great thread, David.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

The silk underwear looks a fine idea. Have to get some of that before we head south next year. 

btw ... if you can find them, NewZealand Possum socks are highly recommended. Lovely things.

(and in case anyone is worried, the Possum is an Australian introduced into NZ by some moron that has become a major pest. No endangered species were topped to make these socks.)


----------



## msmith10 (Feb 28, 2009)

The Barbour sweater is amazing. I bought one a few years ago- almost $300 then, but it's wool with a waterproof breathable liner ( I thought it was GoreTex but I guess it's imitation). Warm enough to wear as a coat, wind and waterproof.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

My Sorel boots must be older, they have a gum rubber bottom, not black, so they don't scuff or mark. LLBean also makes a full line like this. And genuine Vibram soles, which are black, won't mark. They may track dirt--but they don't mark.

Drysuit undies are usually fleece (PolarTek, etc.) and fleece IS very good, although the cheap stuff may pill and be of lighter weight. Weights are usually 100/200/300 which is the cloth weight per square yard, IIRC. Heavier is warmer, and there are some different textures. Fleece is good because it is relatively cheap and stays warm when wet, but it also wicks body oils when new and can leave your skin feeling dry.

Merino wool is way nicer--but more costly. And again quality varies. And silk undies have bcome outright cheap in recent years, LandsEnd and LLBean cary them and I find a silk turtleneck is very light--and adds a lot of warmth under whatever. Takes up no space to pack, too.

All water washable, no dry cleaning needed. All stay warm when wet. And while I also love my GoreTex shell I think my most valuable "heater" is my wool watch cap. Good soft warm wool isn't easy to find, this one was hand knitted and the wool alone cost good bucks. But, it never itches and by keeping the head warm, it keeps the whole body warm.


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

My opinions on clothing for prolonged exposure to the elements come from a outdoors/mountaineering background and several years as an Army Infantry officer.

For me its Patigonia Capiliene for a base layer. I still have a pair of Patagonia "long handles" from my Army days. You absolutely cannot tell they are nearly 20 years old and they were often worn for over 10 days at a time when I was in the Army. I think I paid something like $60 for the set way back then, and remember thinking at the time the price was insane, but the salesman has been proven correct that their quality could not be beat. They've been through many a tactical road march, winter backpacking, snowshoveling the driveway and nearly every other cold weather activity I've done in the past 20 years and will likely make it to the old folks home with me. They also have the advantage of not absorbing odor like some polypro does.

For mid layers, windproof(preferably), hydrophobic fleece is the ticket on land or on a boat. The fibers actually repel water so they dry more quickly than any natural fiber. I've taken my fleece climbing sweater right out of the washing machine and worn it. the spin cycle was all it took to expel the water in it. Mountain Hardware, and Patagonia would be my top pick brands but if the budget is tight, Columbia or REI stuff is not bad. I used to be a North Face guy, but based on my most recent NF down jacket I can't put them as a top pick these days. 

The Sorel boots look like a great budget choice if you don't want to invest in something like Dubarry's (which I don't). As others have pointed out warm feet (actually all extremities) are an indication on how the rest of your body is doing. When your feet are cold it could be the footware but more likely its because you don't have enough layers on your body. In prolonged exposure situations your body will reduce blood flow to the extremities in order to preserve core organ temps. That's why frostbite occurs first in the fingers, toes and nose. If you've got good socks and properly fitting boots and your feet are still cold, you are being served notice. You need to get your core warmer and improve circulation to the extemeties. Usually that means becoming more active or finding shelter.

For an outerlayer your regular sailing foulies are probably fine, assuming you can get them on over your base and mid layers, if not, a gortex mountaineering shell, while expensive, would still be less expensive than high end foulies.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"I used to be a North Face guy,"
Good point, I also think they're playing the "urban apparel" market too well. I had some good convertible (zip off legs) pants from them and ordered another pair the following year, same name same model. And found that someone had eliminated all the small features (cell phone pocket, key ring) and made the pockets a full four inches shallower, obviously "How can we knock ten bucks out of the cost?" and making the product very different, no longer superior in any way.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

I wore out my Sorels (loved them, and you can buy new felts every few years as necessary). This year I was hunting in Montana and didn't bring warm enough boots so I bought a pair of Muckboots, the Arctic Sport model, at the local farm supply store. I love 'em! Totally waterproof and really comfortable to wear. It's possible to leave marks on the gelcoat but you have to work at it. I think I paid $120.

Arctic Sport Mid-Cut in Black, From The Original Muck Boot Company.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

My preferred setup

Polypropylene first base (mine are from Mountain Equipment Coop, the US equivalent is REI)

Fleece mid layer - but I usually do wear a wind shirt

Good quality foulies - HH Offshore bib pants, Gill Atlantic jacket

Sperry Fathom sea boots, but may upgrade to DuBarry boots

Rubber work gloves

Watch cap.

I want breathable gear so that when I sweat I do not get cold.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Proper dress and being prepared are the key to a nice day on the water.
We got out today...









Temperatures were a bit colder than I had originally thought, right around 32 degrees, and it was snowing lightly although the camera does not pick up the falling snow, you can see it on the ground...


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*Mostly folks don't sail when it's really cold, well below freezing.*

I think we're talking about chill, around freezing. The ice on deck and freezing furlers generally stop most when it's really cold. For 32-40 F a few layers of fleece and windbreakers should do.
Sail Delmarva: Winter Sailing

I posted a bit more here.
Sail Delmarva: Winter Sailing

I don't understand the Sorels; if it's cold and nasty and possibly icy too, I want my best shoes on. Generally my deck shoes, otherwise sailing boots. Fleece socks help.

----

My theory is that even insulation is the key; the same number of layers throughout and no leaks. A thicker coat won't help if your neck is bare and your legs have too little on them. I'm a big believer in balacavas, and ski goggles are warmer than sun glasses.


----------

